# Living With..?



## DomOhNeek (Nov 2, 2010)

My name is Dominique. Ever since I could remember I've had: horrible stomach pains 24/7, bloating, diarrhea, constipation, and feeling sick before and after eating. 'Till two years ago no one believed me. My doctors kept telling me there was nothing wrong and to quit pretending. Finally, I was told I have IBS. But we are not 100% sure. Right now they are saying it could be celiac, considering I'm also lactose intolerant. Dealing with the pain everyday is very difficult. I'm depressed a lot and sometimes moody due to the pain. I have not been given or been told of any medications for what ever I have. These past months its gotten a lot worse.. I weighed 190 and in a month I dropped to 130 (which is my current weight). I eat once a day due to my stomach. I can't force myself to eat.. When I eat I get so ill. It affects my job, my boyfriend, and my family. I cannot have as much fun as I'd like. Even the slightest touch on my stomach feels like I'm being stabbed. So I have to be careful as to how I sleep, sit, and be intimate with my boyfriend. I put on a pretty face and don't complain about the pain.. but its exhausting.. day in and day out.. That's my story, and thank you for hearing me out.


----------

